# Hekel Cross Discus



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Stunning! Some day I want to be able to do a tank of wilds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Another picture:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Update of the Heckel and Altums in one shot!


----------

